# Has anyone made working water towers for live steam?



## CN7470 (Jan 9, 2013)

I've been wondering, i own a ruby o and i still am planning a railroad, but i have been thinking that for my engine and visiting engines there could be a more prototypical/fun way to refill water. has anyone done this?


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

The pola water towers came with a tube that went up the spout and could be used to deliver water. I am about to start a Piko water tower, but I have not opened the box. Unfortunately, I am in Virginia and the kit is in Arizona. Chuck


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Dear CN7470, 
Firstly, welcome to MLS. 
Does the CN refer to Canadian National???? 
One of the best examples of water refilling that I have heard of, was on the G1MRA exhibition track a few years back, where the standpipe was powered by a windshield washer pump with a hidden switch that the operator would just lean against to turn it on. 
The loco would have it's regulator shut off so that it would hopefully slow to a stop in the correct place, and then the pipe swung over the tender, and then the spectators would be amazed to see the water start as if by magic. 
Also, some 40 years ago, a friend of mine made a Canadian styled water tower that worked, but made the mistake of using an old coffee can to build it, and after a year it rusted out. 
The main problem is that most live steamers seem to run and run and fill their tenders on the go, and would never bother to stop to fill from a tower! 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

Dave Taylor made a *very* nice one for the larger live steam locomotives. 

I suspect it could easily be scaled down.









Here's his great Build Log


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

I made this one a long time ago with the thought to make it work. It is redwood strips glued around a plywood base and a plywood ring at the top. when i finished the wood work, i fiberglassed the inside with cloth and epoxy resin. it used to hold water just fine. i never got around to making the plumbing for it and the spout is on another water tower.


----------



## CN7470 (Jan 9, 2013)

David, Yes it is Canadian National, Named my account after CN 0-6-0 #7470, which operates at the Conway Scenic Railroad, When i said "Ruby o" i meant Ruby #5, I still need to build the railroad and ive been thinking that the water tower idea would be a great idea to attract people to bring their live steam loco's, maybe so that i could also contruct a steam servicing facility, with an ash pit and the water tower, along with a turntable. I think that would be an awesome.


----------



## CN7470 (Jan 9, 2013)

Posted By chuck n on 10 Jan 2013 09:05 PM 
The pola water towers came with a tube that went up the spout and could be used to deliver water. I am about to start a Piko water tower, but I have not opened the box. Unfortunately, I am in Virginia and the kit is in Arizona. Chuck 


I just took a look at the Piko tower, and i say that i think it suits what i need, are they still in production?


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

As far as I know they are still in business. Check with some of our major sources: Star Hobbies, Charles Ro, Nicholas Smith, Watts Train Shop, Trainworld. They all have ads in Garden Railways. Call, do not rely on the website alone.


Chuck


----------



## CN7470 (Jan 9, 2013)

Just found some on Ebay pre-assembled and unused. heres the link http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/LGB-PIKO-G-SCALE-1-22-5-PLASTIC-READY-BUILT-MODEL-OLD-TIME-WATER-TOWER-No-62701-/130832945135?pt=UK_Trains_Railway_Models&hash=item1e76404fef


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Also if you're in Canada give Art Knapps in Vancouver a call because they usually have a big stock of the Piko buildings. You might also try Tony at Ultimate Trains in Nanton Alberta.... 

Keith


----------



## CN7470 (Jan 9, 2013)

Sorry, im in the U.S. , ive been to canada once and that was to get a full size Fairmont MT-14.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

You should look at PIKO 62231. It is a larger and in my opinion a nicer looking water tower.

Here is a link to Reindeer Pass hobbies. It has pictures of the two Piko Water Towers.

piko buildings 

Chuck


----------



## CN7470 (Jan 9, 2013)

Well i kind of dont want a huge one, because after all i have a Ruby and mine takes 80cc's of water, which isnt that much so the other tower seems more fit to me. As Long as i have a decent looking water tower and it really fills my engine with water i will be happy!


----------



## CN7470 (Jan 9, 2013)

Because im brand new to the Hobby anyways, id prefer the smaller Piko tower.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

It is your train, so what ever fills your tender is great. Enjoy!!! Chuck


----------



## CN7470 (Jan 9, 2013)

Kinda hard to fill the tender if i dont have one... ahaha! So far my Ruby #5 has been filled with a syringe, and i run it on an temp. oval in the front yard, just for fun i cut portals out of a card board box at the moment as an engine shed and to help it steam up in the cold weather.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Not having a Ruby, I can only apologize! I should have said what ever fills your boiler. My only further advise, is that GARDEN RAILROADS mysteriously grow. It may be the sunshine, rain or snow, but they all seem to get larger with time. Curves get too tight for new engines and cars, the engine is chasing my caboose, etc. We have all been there. When you buy things, think about the future. What seems fine now, may need to be replaced in the future. Chuck


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

CN, 
Do you plan on stopping under the tower and then wait for the pressure to drop to zero, and then add water to the boiler? 
I doubt whether you will do that very often! 
Then, of course if you decide to fit a Goodall type of water filling valve on your Ruby, then the water tower might be irrelevant anyway. 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

CN, do you live in the Conway region of NH? There are live steamers in Vermont, Mass., Maine, and New Hampshire. I am sure that there would be local experts if you ever have any problems. Chuck


----------



## CN7470 (Jan 9, 2013)

Chuck, dont worry im making sure i build with smooth curves and gentle grades, that kind of thing. I go there alot i live 2 hours away from there, I plan on joining the New Hampshire Garden Railway Society to get alot of expert advice and all this other stuff. 

David, you make a good point, at this point im thinking a goodall valve is more practical. I think a water tower would be best suited to a tender loco.


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

Maine ain't far from New Hampshire...I imagine we will meet! We have monthly steamups in northeastern New England which you will enjoy!


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

What part of New England do you call home? I lived in Hanover, NH for 6 years 50 years ago. Nancy and I get up to New England a couple of time a year. I'm currently located in northern Virginia.


Welcome to MLS. 

Chuck


----------



## CN7470 (Jan 9, 2013)

I have called Londonderry NH my home for all my life, which is only 17 years believe it or not! We once had a railroad in this town, the Manchester and Lawrence branch of the B&M, but it was abandoned in the early 80's.  the tracks in manchester still have coal trains and some local frieghts come by during the week. I have been to an operating session on Stan Ames' SJR&P, which i have to say is the largest garden railroad ive ever seen and operated on! His railroad inspired me, along with my brother and my father to do Fn3. 

I took this video that i posted onto youtube, put my phone on the back of the trains i drove and filmed. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OWG5cSJXKc4


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice video. FYI I think that the water tower at 0.49 minutes is the Pola tower I mentioned. It is nice to have someone from your generation joining the hobby. Chuck


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Do you mean like this one, at about the 25 second mark? It's from the master, Bob Weltyk...
*


----------



## CN7470 (Jan 9, 2013)

Wow thats an awesome water tower!!! I dont have a tender loco so a water tower i guess isnt of high priority at the moment. 

Chuck, Thanks! its nice to be an avid railroad buff and modeler. I have done so much involving railroading even though i am young, I have 

1. Drove a loaded coal train from Manchester NH to Bow NH, Locomotive i was in was P&W GE #3905, in total there were 5 locomotives and 66 loaded coal cars, this was when i was 13 and an engineer was VERY generous to let me and my bro do this. 

2. Drove a Steam locomotive, PRR #643, this i just did over the summer of 2012. 

3. Sandblasted the 470 Railroad Club's tank car, built for UTLX in 1964. This was done with my brother and one of our friends. This took four days to accomplish. 

Those are the bigest things i can say that have done, and im really happy ive done them!


----------



## CN7470 (Jan 9, 2013)

ok my computer somehow made 4 posts instead of one........ weird


----------



## CN7470 (Jan 9, 2013)

also i can say that i had a cab ride in a GP 10 in Concord NH when i was 5, that was pretty cool.


----------



## CN7470 (Jan 9, 2013)

Wow thats an awesome water tower!!! I dont have a tender loco so a water tower i guess isnt of high priority at the moment. 

Chuck, Thanks! its nice to be an avid railroad buff and modeler. I have done so much involving railroading even though i am young, I have 

1. Drove a loaded coal train from Manchester NH to Bow NH, Locomotive i was in was P&W GE #3905, in total there were 5 locomotives and 66 loaded coal cars, this was when i was 13 and an engineer was VERY generous to let me and my bro do this. 

2. Drove a Steam locomotive, PRR #643, this i just did over the summer of 2012. 

3. Sandblasted the 470 Railroad Club's tank car, built for UTLX in 1964. This was done with my brother and one of our friends. This took four days to accomplish. 

Those are the bigest things i can say that have done, and im really happy ive done them!


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

CN:


Lucky you, you have had more 1:1 experience than I have. My experience was climbing into the cab of a GG1 at Edgewood Arsenal in Maryland. The year was 1944 and my dad was in the Chemical Warfare Corp and I was 4. H arranged with the station master to let me climb into the cab. No ride. Chuck


----------



## CN7470 (Jan 9, 2013)

Wow thats cool, especially that you were arouund steam! I too went in the cab of a GG1, except it was 2 years ago in Altoona, Cab door was wide open and nobody was looking so i took a look inside the cab, and it was worth it, even though it was a hot summer day and made the cab an oven!


----------



## rwjenkins (Jan 2, 2008)

CN7470, welcome to the hobby! As the newly-elected president of the New Hampshire Garden Railway Society, I'm looking forward to welcoming you aboard as a member. Our next club meeting is February 8th (the second Friday of every month) at the Red Cross donation center in Manchester, starting at 7:30pm. If you can make it, bring your engine along too for show-and-tell! As Eric mentioned, there is also an active, informal group of live steamers in the northeastern Mass/southern NH/southern Maine area (some NRGHS members, some not) that get together about once a month in the spring, summer, and fall, so there are plenty of opportunities to boil some water, see some amazing layouts, and make some great new friends. This is my 9th year in the gauge one live steam hobby and I still haven't got around to building a layout of my own yet, but I'm hoping to change that this summer.


----------



## CN7470 (Jan 9, 2013)

Thanks Richard thats awesome! and yes i will be very honored to join! I think ive meet you before at the Bedford Boomers and you let me on several occasions operate a live steam K-36 with RC. , non-the-less im going to bring the engine! If anyone cares to take a look at the engine i entered the latest Photo Contest, my entry is "Steam in the Snowy Sunset", that photograph is on a temporary oval i have set up in the front yard. I think its a fantastic photograph for someone who doesnt even have a railroad!


----------



## s-4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Hope to see you in Feb! Just a note your namesake..back in my trainman days I've actually worked on the 7470! Quite an experience! Also you might want to start saving your coins....Accucraft AML is making a live steam CN 7470!! Probably $1200.00-1500.00 range. Although its a USRA model, its fairly close to the 0-18a class.


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

Tom mentioned Bob Weltyk's Water Column with the picture in his video. Below is a picture of Bob's in brass before painting.

*







*

Bob also makes Whistle for Live steam locomotives. You can get in touch with Bob via his web site,Welteck's Whistles


----------



## CN7470 (Jan 9, 2013)

Posted By s-4 on 13 Jan 2013 07:49 AM 
Hope to see you in Feb! Just a note your namesake..back in my trainman days I've actually worked on the 7470! Quite an experience! Also you might want to start saving your coins....Accucraft AML is making a live steam CN 7470!! Probably $1200.00-1500.00 range. Although its a USRA model, its fairly close to the 0-18a class. 

I think that would be awesome to get! Though we are going to model 3 ft Narrow Guage. If im lucky i might just get one in the future. Would be nice to work with the real one! 
So just curious, do you guys have a home layout for g scale for steam ups or do you guys go to peoples garden railroads for steam ups?


----------



## s-4 (Jan 2, 2008)

I can't seem to make up my mind on scale....so depending on the day I either run 1:20.3 or 1:29.....or both! In general, my layout lends itself more to narrow gauge. 

Nhgrs doesn't have a permanent layout. However, for electric and battery trains we do have Big Green which is a modular show layout in which members actually own segments of the layout. You can build and decorate your own modules to your liking following simple guidelines provided by the club. I was lucky to acquire built modules that hadn't been decorated yet. For live steam we have two club-owned layouts. One is seen at Milford, Little Green which appears more traitional. The other layout, Ever Green can be set up outside. i believe it has 15 to 20 ft diameter curves to accomodate large steam engines. All of these layouts are only usd for shows. 

During the summer we often have a series of open houses at individual garden railways and there's also a fairly new and large outdoor New England large scale gathering with manufacturers present.


----------



## CN7470 (Jan 9, 2013)

oh yeah i remember seeing them both at bedford boomers, Ive seen the little green much more than the other set ups. The last 3 bedford boomers shows the Ever Green wasnt set up so the trains were all restricted to Little Green. 

So what live steam loco's do you have? I think my Ruby is going to be my only one for awhile, my next live steamer might be an SR&RL #24, ive heard alot of great reviews about those locomotives, but i dont think i could ever get the money to get one.


----------



## s-4 (Jan 2, 2008)

The Roundhouse #24 is a nice engine for sure! I currently have a well-worn 3 cylinder Shay which works nicely on my steep grades. I'm also in the process of building a B-class Climax from plans. I started out in Live Steam about your age....right when the Ruby 1 came out. I'm pretty sure I had one of the first hundred! 

http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/s-4/pic page 4 live steam.htm


----------



## CN7470 (Jan 9, 2013)

That's awesome how put B&M on the ruby! would be nice to letter my ruby soon, lettering it "CP&W". For the planned Crescent Point & Wentworth Railroad. that's cool how your scratch building a class B Climax. is it based on White Mountain Central #6?


----------



## N1CW (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By s-4 on 14 Jan 2013 07:01 AM 
I can't seem to make up my mind on scale....so depending on the day I either run 1:20.3 or 1:29.....or both! ......SNIP....... 
During the summer we often have a series of open houses at individual garden railways and there's also a fairly new and large outdoor New England large scale gathering with manufacturers present.










CN - There is even a bit of "COAL DUST" in the air......[/b]


----------



## CN7470 (Jan 9, 2013)

Posted By N1CW on 15 Jan 2013 08:53 AM 
Posted By s-4 on 14 Jan 2013 07:01 AM 
I can't seem to make up my mind on scale....so depending on the day I either run 1:20.3 or 1:29.....or both! ......SNIP.......    
During the summer we often have a series of open houses at individual garden railways and there's also a fairly new and large outdoor New England large scale gathering with manufacturers present.
 
 
 








CN - There is even a bit of "COAL DUST" in the air......[/b]








 
 













That sounds like loads of fun! Every time i come on this fourm i get the urge to steam up my ruby, which i usually do! i LOVE the smell of coal smoke, haven't been around a g scale coal fired loco yet but that can change!


----------



## ChaoticRambo (Nov 20, 2010)

I built one of the Piko water towers last year for my railroad.

When built up, the tower is designed with a removable top part that you are supposed to set aside to fill it up. I felt this was a little bit unwieldy, especially for moving the tower in and out of storage between runs. So what I did was I glued the top part on permanently, and then drilled a hole underneath the area that a top hatch was supposed to get glued. The hatch fits snugly in the spot without moving even during wind, so that is how I fill the tank up.

I honestly don't really use it, but it would definitely be fun if a lot of people were coming over to fill it up and use it.


----------



## CN7470 (Jan 9, 2013)

Thats a cool idea, too bad you dont use it much. You should host a live steam meet sometime and maybe then the tower would be used more.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

I wanted a water tank/tower on my pike but several things kept me from it.

1st, recognize that one of the great pleasures of running live steam is the realism of doing so... fueling up, starting the fire, oiling around, then the hands-on operation of the throttle and the reverser gear, maintaining proper operation while running, and then the cool-down and wiping the engine down at the end of the day. Joyous "hands-on" operation!

A water tower MIGHT add to that...

But the prep time for running was more chore than joy. Hauling the engine and cars out to the track, walking the track to remove debris and check for problems, putting the cars on the track and getting all the other tools and materials to the track before I can even start to do the "fun stuff". Then the reverse of the setup is the teardown, and putting all the stuff away.

Adding the need to make sure the water tank is clean of spider webs, bugs and other debris (don't want to put that stuff in the tender to get sucked into the boiler... or more likely clog up the pipes leading to it) and then filling the water tank, did not seem to be a part of the "fun stuff"... Nor was emptying the tank at the end of the day so that it did not become the local "watering hole" of the myriad of garden pests... and thereby increasing the need to clean it the next time.

But still, I looked for a commercial water tower model that "looked right" in my eye that would hold more than just a couple of tender's full, so I didn't have to keep refilling it. Having to re-fill the tower meant not running the train during that time. And having to re-fill the water tower just seemed to be wasted motion (why not just fill the tender from the water jug, instead of the two step operation of filling the water tower so I can then fill the tender?)

I finally decided that all I needed was a gallon jug of distilled water and a steady hand to tip it. I guess if I were to want to simulate the water tower I could have made one of the stand-alone pipes (like in the photo in the post above) that were in many RR yards. Also I could have used an electric pump with the power switch in the stand pipe. The gallon jug could have easily sat on the ground under my elevated layout and the pump inlet hose stuck into it as needed.

But I am more interested in the engine in motion, under my control, than parked at the water tower slowly filling the tender with water. I can fill the tender a lot faster by pouring water out of a jug than a small electric pump can pushing it through a scale sized pipe.

Now, if I were really ambitious... I might try making a track pan to fill the tender while the engine is moving! But, that might be more challenge than I am up for... I wonder how fast the train would have to go to get the water to go up a scoop and into the tender tank? (Not to mention how to get the scoop to lower at the right time and raise before it caught on the end wall of the track pan.) Well, wait... that is just one more thing to clean and prep and make sure is empty before winter!


----------



## CN7470 (Jan 9, 2013)

Posted By Chris Scott on 13 Jan 2013 11:14 AM 
Tom mentioned Bob Weltyk's Water Column with the picture in his video. Below is a picture of Bob's in brass before painting.

*







*

Bob also makes Whistle for Live steam locomotives. You can get in touch with Bob via his web site,Welteck's Whistles


Yah i dont have a tender on my engine so it would be a little harder or not practicle to get a water tower, but I really do love the look of this water column, i think that it would look great on a railroad and if someone has something like a GS-4 or an Aster Mikado loading on water, it would look great.


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

here is one you can buy...http://www.tracksidedetails.com/watertower/watertower.html


----------

